# Unknown Craftsman 247889700 part



## Delicategenius (11 mo ago)

While removing my gas tank for cleaning, an unknown part fell. It fell when I loosened the electric starter. The part is attached. Can someone please tell me what it is and where (step by step) to reattach? It is not listed on any parts diagrams/lists.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Looks like a cable stay. The round hole should match up with a bolt, then you wrap the longer part around said cable. I have them on some machines to hold electrical lines.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ditto ......


----------



## Delicategenius (11 mo ago)

If I don't find the exact place for it, is it essential to reattach?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nothing a zip tie would not take care of.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

It was likely used to hold the electric start cord in a certain position


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes cable stay. Course if you already painted yourself into a corner... i went out to check mine, forgot it is in far away storage.


----------

